# help a friend stop smokein



## CIII (Jun 20, 2012)

hes my buddy, Pikiki is wantin to stop smokein and i was wondering if any of you out there might have any ideals to help him out?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 20, 2012)

Try chantix. It's the devils medicine but it works. I got lucky where I had influenza so bad that I couldn't get up for a smoke... Never went back to it...


----------



## CIII (Jun 20, 2012)

i think that if i get enough of you guys to help with support he might give it a try


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 20, 2012)

I quit using cigars. even if you dont like them you can get flavored one's a company called drew estates makes a line called ACID they are all flavored cigars that are hand rolled and there r a few that are really good try JAVA, and KUBA KUBA were two of my fav's. I would smoke them at the end of the day at first while still blazing cigs too. Then I went from that to lighting a cigar in the morning instead of a cig , putting it out and lighting it up again when the need came on for a cig. I averaged 1 cigar a day for a few mo. until I lost the sensation b/c I was not inhaling the cigar it was ez to put down when I was ready. Now I smoke a cigar once a week or less


----------



## Curiosity (Jun 20, 2012)

C'mon Pikiki you're a badass dude, just put your mind to it, use your willpower, and just smoke one less each day, get used to it for a few days, and then repeat every few days or a week. Piece of cake man. Once you're done you'll be so damn happy you stopped.


----------



## newNimproved (Jun 20, 2012)

switch to weed, lol.........i know they have that afghan where he is, lol


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 20, 2012)

i just quit ciggs . been about a month now. used to smoke about a pack a day. the way i was able to quit was by substituting it with hookah. how i did it was i would treat myself to a hookah towards the end of the day. and to be honest. im discusted of ciggs in a way now, it just smells so bad.  MAN DO I FEEL HEALTHY!! I CAN BREATH AGAIN!! give it a go man . u can do it.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 20, 2012)

newNimproved said:


> switch to weed, lol.........i know they have that afghan where he is, lol



to be honest. that actually helped me out also. and also gave me an apetite to eat!! lol


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok this was unexpected from me to see this thread here, well I reaaly want to quit since I got here in country. I start smoking at the age of 12yrs old YES 12yrs thta was looooonnnngggg time ago. I do have try doing on my own without any drugs but no success yet. Now this thread by my boy CIII is on an openly told you guys I do smoke well no options other then commintement and will to stop it. My kids wants a smoke free Dad and other than my health they are the reason for it. Lets begging my journey of stop this bad habbit of mine. Thnx for the support and CII to push this on me.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 20, 2012)

I quit smoking a year and 4 months ago. Smoked a pack to 2 packs a day since I was 13 so 15 years when I quit. I used nicorette and still do. I get the generic cinnamon kind at Walmart. It's like $25 for 100 pieces. Even tho I use nicorette still it's a hell of alot better then smoking and stinking like shit all the time. It's amazing how much better I feel too. I've heard about chantix but I've heard alot of horror stories about it too, extreme moodiness, depression, suicidal thoughts, ect. I guess it's alot like tren in a way lol but I'm a sick twisted fuck anyways do I figured it was better to go with nicorette. Best advice, even if you do slip up and smoke cuz you will, don't say fuck it and keep smoking. Just start over. The gum helps with the oral fixation too. Although it hasn't helped my oral fixation with herm or cobra lmao


----------



## newNimproved (Jun 20, 2012)

420 man........blaze it up


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 21, 2012)

newNimproved said:


> 420 man........blaze it up



LOL I`m done with that long time ago bro.

Well I set a date for smoke free Pikiki, August 10,2012 today I smoked only 5 out of a almost a pak a day. Feeling good and CIII is helping me a lot. Is not easy but I will do it...


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 21, 2012)

I stopped smoking almost two years ago now. I think some people can really underestimate the addiction potential of cigs! My education is specific to substance abuse and nicotine is a drug. I have seen my patients stop heroin and crack easier than cigs. It's difficult because it is socially accepted and easily accessible. A crack head has to find a dealer to smoke crack. A cigarette smoker goes to the corner store. If I were to give you advice it would be to recognize that there are two parts to beating addiction to amoking. 

One is the physiological. This is the actual brain change that happens that makes you addicted to nicotine. Secondly is the behavioral. This is the moments you have become use to smoking. The key to beating cig. addiction is addressing both of these at separate times. The use of chantix, patches, or gum (what i did) can help tie over the physiological aspect long enough to began dealing with making new habits, like not smoking when the car get put into drive. Once those habits begin changing, you can start working on the bodies desire for the cig physiologically by weening off the chantix, gum, or patches.

Stopping is easier for some than others. This is because everyone's genetic potential for addiction is different. Those that find it easier to stop have to be careful in assuming it is just willpower. In fact, there are neuro-chemical differences in those individuals that make beating the addiction more difficult. It becomes much more than willpower for most.

Sorry for the rant... this is just a question I happen to know a lot about. Either way man, address both sides separately and under no circumstances turn back. If you have just one, the withdrawal starts all over again. If you are truly addicted to nicotine, there is no such thing as "cutting back." Good luck bro!


----------



## robot lord (Jun 21, 2012)

I didn't even start smoking till I was 24 and quit at 29. Picked them back up at 34 and now I am 40. I have wanted to bring up this toppic for some time and take a poll of some sort. I decided not to as I was certain I was the only loser smoker amongst guys and gals who are so health and appearance driven. LOL! When the wife and kids are not home I actually smoke while on SI. I can't count the times I couldn't wait to finish my workout to hit the truck and smoke on my way home from the gym. So counter productive. I agree that the ritual of smoking is equally as hard to overcome. After sex, after dinner, starting the car for a drive and so on. Pikiki I will join you in your quest and welcome other members to do the same. The KICK THE BUTT CAMPAIGN!! As a collective we are here to promote better healthier and more knowledgeable members. We talk about the toxicity of compounds all day but we smoke 120 different poisons 20-30 times a day. Really doesn't make sense when put in perspective. I think an August date would give more members a chance to come aboard and prepare.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 21, 2012)

robot lord said:


> I didn't even start smoking till I was 24 and quit at 29. Picked them back up at 34 and now I am 40. I have wanted to bring up this toppic for some time and take a poll of some sort. I decided not to as I was certain I was the only loser smoker amongst guys and gals who are so health and appearance driven. LOL! When the wife and kids are not home I actually smoke while on SI. I can't count the times I couldn't wait to finish my workout to hit the truck and smoke on my way home from the gym. So counter productive. I agree that the ritual of smoking is equally as hard to overcome. After sex, after dinner, starting the car for a drive and so on. Pikiki I will join you in your quest and welcome other members to do the same. The KICK THE BUTT CAMPAIGN!! As a collective we are here to promote better healthier and more knowledgeable members. We talk about the toxicity of compounds all day but we smoke 120 different poisons 20-30 times a day. Really doesn't make sense when put in perspective. I think an August date would give more members a chance to come aboard and prepare.



Same boat here. Didn't bring it up also for the same reasons. Started smoking at 12 like one a day with a few friends. Been smoking a Pk a day since 18 to my 26 yrs young now. I've quit a few times for about 6 months to a yr here and there but resorted to dipping instead. So I never experience the real withdrawal from nicotine. Help!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 21, 2012)

go on 5-6 cigs a day for 3 months..... than down to 2, 1 am, 1 pm.  thats it.  Im smoking again, but have it under control...... slowly cutting back and getting to where i need to be


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 21, 2012)

i still smoke nug tho....lol   thats tough to leave behind.


----------



## CIII (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks for all the support guys


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 22, 2012)

Pikki bro.  You can do it!!!  I just quit march 2nd!  It has been almost 4 months and I feel so fucking good.  It is a light switch bro you just gotta turn it on.  ''Do or do not, there is no try.''  Yoda  it is time to do


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 24, 2012)

OK we lost some data but here we go again, last 3 days only 5 cigs a day. CIII is being a great help with me and supporting me all the time. Aug 10 is the goal for a free smoke PIKIKI


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 24, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> OK we lost some data but here we go again, last 3 days only 5 cigs a day. CIII is being a great help with me and supporting me all the time. Aug 10 is the goal for a free smoke PIKIKI



good shit bro you will do it there's no doubt, once you do you will look back at it like wtf was I thinking. I cant stand the smell of it anymore let alone how much they cost and kill your lungs


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 16, 2012)

So as I said here before August 10th was my day for smoke free me, It`s being 6 days without a cigarrette and feeling good. My kids are very proud of Daddy they said. Will continue this journey the best I can, not an easy thing to do but I WILL DO IT!!!!!


----------



## Jada (Aug 17, 2012)

Great job pikki


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 17, 2012)

Having very anxiety last 3 days but my Fam support is more strong thna nothing...8 days and counting


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 17, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Having very anxiety last 3 days but my Fam support is more strong thna nothing...8 days and counting



I am here bro... you have my IM or can call me if needed. You can beat this money on your back!! I stopped the chewing and you can stop this!!  You will be a bigger, better stronger pikiki when finished with this shit. 

Think of this as a TINY blip on the radar of your life because this won't mean shit in 1 year when you can't stand the smell of a cigarette... not because it makes you crave but because you remember it used to hold power over you even though it smells like poop.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 17, 2012)

Thnx Andro is nice the feeling to wake up and not spit nasty stuff. I even start felling better overall with the exeption of the anxiety after eating Im feeling better and better everyday. Thnx for the support brotha


----------



## Get Some (Aug 17, 2012)

I have quit about 10 times over the past 10 years, lol. The longest stretch was about 4 months. It seems like every time I'm goin good something comes up that stresses me out... and it's almost impossible to not smoke while driving. So now when I drive I grab some sunflower seeds to occupy myself. You just have to have a good support system. I grew up in a family where no one smoked so they all frown upon it. I ask my parents, my girl, and my friends to keep me honest. I tell them to always ask me if I have smoked even though I used to hate the question. I also now surround myself with people that do not smoke. My friends that do smoke will go around the corner so it's out of view, which is really nice of them.

It's all about a support system bro, you got a good one here with us brother. And I'm sure your family will help you in any way possible. If the anxiety becomes so unbearable you can go see a psychiatrist or hypnotist. They will help you associate smoking with everything that is not good in your life. This helped my friend quit in just 3 months. I'm gonna go see a hypnotist at the beginning of next month to try my luck at that as well. Hopefully it works out and I will have something good to report 

Hang in there brother!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 17, 2012)

Get Some said:


> I have quit about 10 times over the past 10 years, lol. The longest stretch was about 4 months. It seems like every time I'm goin good something comes up that stresses me out... and it's almost impossible to not smoke while driving. So now when I drive I grab some sunflower seeds to occupy myself. You just have to have a good support system. I grew up in a family where no one smoked so they all frown upon it. I ask my parents, my girl, and my friends to keep me honest. I tell them to always ask me if I have smoked even though I used to hate the question. I also now surround myself with people that do not smoke. My friends that do smoke will go around the corner so it's out of view, which is really nice of them.
> 
> It's all about a support system bro, you got a good one here with us brother. And I'm sure your family will help you in any way possible. If the anxiety becomes so unbearable you can go see a psychiatrist or hypnotist. They will help you associate smoking with everything that is not good in your life. This helped my friend quit in just 3 months. I'm gonna go see a hypnotist at the beginning of next month to try my luck at that as well. Hopefully it works out and I will have something good to report
> 
> Hang in there brother!



Thnx brotha, I know my kids are my best support ever and my wife is there for me. Plus my SI family that is ALWAYS for me as well I can`t failed no matter what.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 26, 2012)

Well since aug 10 no even one cigs and I feel great, will keep it up


----------



## eatspinach (Aug 30, 2012)

That's great. I used wellbutrin and it removed my need to smoke.


----------

